# iPhone, Can Cruze read text messages



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

No. iOS does not support this feature. Perhaps it will be added in ios5 this summer, who knows.

to add, the iphone allows dialing and music controls via voice. If you aren't familiar, see here: 

http://www.apple.com/iphone/features/voice-control.html

To access in the cruze, press your handsfree button then say bluetooth. Wait for the system to say it's ready, then say voice. After a few seconds the iphone voice control prompt will play over the speakers. You can then give a command. It's been rumored that apple is looking to greatly enhance the voice control in upcoming versions of iOS, so we will likely be able to do much more in the future. The texting ability that you want is available with android I believe, so there would be reason for apple to add something similar.


----------



## aupilot (Apr 8, 2011)

chad473 said:


> The texting ability that you want is available with android I believe, so there would be reason for apple to add something similar.


How can I use this feature with my andriod device? Sounds pretty cool!


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'd have to leave that to some of the android users here. I'm not sure if it's tied to specific apps or build versions of the android firmware. I know my brother has used his android phone to dictate text messages.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)




----------

